# it made it. I am surprised



## Patrick62 (Aug 14, 2008)

Buddy of mine thought it was some sort of a prize...
Early 70's Chevy K20, big plow, and a winch.

Not one straight panel anywhere on the rusted out body.
no lights anywhere working. Push button starter, and ign is messed up (turn it with a pair of pliers). 396 actually runs pretty well considering. Exhaust is a joke, rear driveshaft is in backwards, and I assume that if the transfercase is leaking that there is something in there...

What a pile! I had no camera to get a pix, I am afraid it would crack the lens with the rattle can camo paint job!

-Pat


----------

